# Cutting the skull cap/rack off



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

What's your best recommended way to do this (looking for the 2 angles to take)? Any pictures or diagrams would work the best! 

I've seen a few different opinions on the internet and have used a few different angles over the years but would like to get your opinions on what works best for mounting. Thanks!


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

bucksrus said:


> What's your best recommended way to do this (looking for the 2 angles to take)? Any pictures or diagrams would work the best!
> 
> I've seen a few different opinions on the internet and have used a few different angles over the years but would like to get your opinions on what works best for mounting. Thanks!


I've always cut on a direct line forward starting just behind both antlers.
In the following pic I already started the plastering but I believe you'lll get a pretty good idea of the cut I made:


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Cut it just like this.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Brian Jones said:


> Cut it just like this.


Great illustration!!


----------



## bowhunting48060 (Aug 18, 2006)

Try a saw :lol: Sorry bro I couldnt pass that up!




bucksrus said:


> What's your best recommended way to do this (looking for the 2 angles to take)? Any pictures or diagrams would work the best!
> 
> I've seen a few different opinions on the internet and have used a few different angles over the years but would like to get your opinions on what works best for mounting. Thanks!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Look in/ order a McKenzie Taxidermy supply book.

1) Cut half way between the antlers and the eye socket.
2) Cut from the back of the skull to the eye.

Use Brains hieroglyphic as an example!

Mitch

McKenzie *Taxidermy*
*Taxidermy* mannikins and supplies, specials, product information, and catalog request.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Here Ya' go!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Did you guys see that McKenzie bought out Vandykes!

While I'm happy that I can order from just one book, I'm not so happy to see them creating a monopoly! What's that make now their 6th acquisition?

About 15 years ago I asked to speak to one of the owners inquiring if the company was publicly traded. At that time they said "Sorry, the company is held by a few private investors".

Would have been a great investment then as it would still be now.

Mitch


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Mitch, that is where my pic. came from. I think VD is still doing there own catalog, I didn't see the VD mannikin's in McKenzie's novel. I am going to use some of the smaller companies for mannikin's this year.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah Brian, I'm not surprised!

I can see they use the same VanDykes quality in their illustrations as well.


----------

